# Hair Loss/Pink Skin around Eyes



## birch_sully (May 21, 2020)

My dog Birch is an almost 2 y.o. intact male. We moved recently and went to a new vet today to get established. 

Nothing remarkable happened, except the vet noted some hair loss around his eyes and asked whether he had allergies. As a pup, he had skin/GI sensitivities (some unidentified ingredient) that resolved once he switched to Royal Canin Ultamino. He's still on Ultamino but sometimes has other foods/treats that don't seem to bother him anymore. He doesn't itch a lot, but sometimes he rubs his face on the rug in the AM to get his eye boogers out (the eye boogers seem normal to me). He takes monthly simparica trio. 

I see what she's talking about, but I have never considered whether it was an issue. I don't think this condition is changing/developing-- I sort of thought it was just how his eyes are. See photos below. 

Should I be concerned?


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

I wouldn’t have said they look sore or inflamed and the vet obviously isn’t worried enough to have prescribed something. If it’s stable I wouldn’t worry.

My boy (12 months) has very up and down allergies and has actually just been put on apoquel as his main issue is the hay fever season and pollen etc. His eyes are really affected at the minute, so he’s now on proper meds but before that antihistamines and/or non medicated eye drops worked just fine.

Even if just minor irritation, you can get antihistamine or non-medicated eye lubricating gel/drops (vet suggested this to me before we decided he needed something stronger). Are the whites of his eyes red? They may be dry or just slightly irritated if he’s rubbing them in a morning.


----------



## birch_sully (May 21, 2020)

Pupmum99 said:


> I wouldn’t have said they look sore or inflamed and the vet obviously isn’t worried enough to have prescribed something. If it’s stable I wouldn’t worry.
> 
> My boy (12 months) has very up and down allergies and has actually just been put on apoquel as his main issue is the hay fever season and pollen etc. His eyes are really affected at the minute, so he’s now on proper meds but before that antihistamines and/or non medicated eye drops worked just fine.
> 
> Even if just minor irritation, you can get antihistamine or non-medicated eye lubricating gel/drops (vet suggested this to me before we decided he needed something stronger). Are the whites of his eyes red? They may be dry or just slightly irritated if he’s rubbing them in a morning.


Thank you @Pupmum99! I appreciate your input. The whites of his eye are white. I'll keep an eye out for whether that changes after a long time outdoors. Do you recommend any non-medicated eyedrops?


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

I’m in the UK so not sure what’s available to you in the US but I was given a lubricated eye gel called lubrithal by my vet, might be worth asking yours if something similar may help? They’re all different and it can be very trial and error with allergies but your vet should know best approach☺


----------



## Morris13 (Feb 24, 2021)

We have had a very similar issue with our 18month intact male. Although we have had his allergies confirmed. Apoquel worked so well for us. He is now off it and we are hoping that moving him to Royal Canin HA food will do the trick.


----------

